# sick african leaf fish



## platyco (Jul 28, 2008)

So, my spotted African Leaf fish has been acting strange for about three days now. He's been sitting on the bottom of the tank and has not been eating. he usually is weary of people, but I cannot make him move by putting my hand near him on the glass, or tapping on it. I've tried his usual foods, which consist of dried shrimp, mosquito larvae, and live fish. He's disinterested. He's about 4 years old.

Any ideas?


----------

